

Pleasing Jürgen: the easy way to make apps for Samsung’s new Edge - pavlov
http://blog.neonto.com/2015/04/14/pleasing-jurgen-the-easy-way-to-make-apps-for-samsungs-new-edge/

======
pavlov
I implemented the Samsung Edge support described in this post. Any
questions/comments are more than welcome!

Even if you don't care about Android, you might want to check this out. The
underlying "satellite app" design concept is pretty powerful because it can
extend to smartwatches and other "satellite" gadgets that are gaining ground.

